
Show HN: Hipstafridge – Blockchain powered smart refrigerator - hipstafridge
http://hipstafridge.me
======
cocktailpeanuts
The whitepaper is legit. It actually delivers on its promise.

------
Yetanfou
I foresee liability problems for them when their fridge notifies customers of
having expired goods in their fridge without actually blocking access to those
goods. They either have to forego on these notifications altogether and become
a common cooler or they have to take steps to block access to expired goods.
Once they implement blocking functionality they could have their affiliates in
the health insurance industries offer reduced premiums (or non-raised premiums
after devices like these have become mandated by law) in return for allowing
the insurer to order product-blocks to their customers. This scheme could be
expanded even further by selling temporary unblocking licenses for parties or
other festive occasions.

I see a bright future ahead of me, a brave new world is coming into being.

~~~
hipstafridge
Sounds good.

The unblocking probably should be done only by certified technicians
(Hipstafridge Certified Technician, HCT).

------
oceanman888
This is April fools right? The white paper is literally just a white piece of
paper.

~~~
samhunta
The whitepaper works for me. What browser are you using?

~~~
stochastic_monk
It's blank for me --

0\. In Firefox.

1\. In Chrome.

2\. In a saved pdf, viewed with Preview.app.

~~~
grzm
Perhaps it's taking the whole whitepaper thing to its logical conclusion.

------
sjdbwixb
> FridgeCoin's

You meant to say "FridgeCoins"

Also just having a react component is not very creative. Try including smart
contracts.

------
Flavius
Dis gon' moon soon.

------
akhilrex
Already bought $1000 worth of FridgeCoins.

~~~
am_i_legal
when is the ICO?

------
am_i_legal
this is a troll level 1^10^10^10

look at the amount of details & care that went into this...

nearly got me until the doge customer review!

------
Hydraulix989
Suck it, Jin Yang!

------
fwgwgwgch
Damn. I just kickstarted my cloud powered smart refrigerator but I guess cloud
is sooooo 2017.

